# Cable para bafles y/o parlantes



## victor6298 (May 3, 2015)

amigos mi pregunta es como calculo el cable a usaR en los parlantes , bajos y/o vocales como quieran llamarlos. 
mi inquietud es porque tengo un cable awg 14 autoimotriz y quisiera saber si lo puedo usar en mi ampli de 800w ...


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2015)

Todo depende de la distancia entre el amplificador y el parlante.

Con ese calibre hasta unos 10m no hay inconveniente, a mas distancia las pérdidas sobre el cable se empiezan a hacer importantes


----------



## victor6298 (May 4, 2015)

entonces si quiero ubicar mis parlantes a  digamos unos 15 mts deberia usar 12??


----------



## Fogonazo (May 4, 2015)

victor6298 dijo:


> entonces si quiero ubicar mis parlantes a  digamos unos 15 mts deberia usar 12??



A 12m no habría mayor diferencia que a 10m, puedes seguir empleando AWG14


----------



## victor6298 (May 4, 2015)

Fogonazo dijo:


> A 12m no habría mayor diferencia que a 10m, puedes seguir empleando AWG14


 ok gracias fogo


----------



## snalgur (Ago 15, 2015)

Tengo unas consultas para hacer respecto de los cables para conectar el parlante al amplificador.

Debido a la ubicación de los mismos quisiera pasar los cables por la instalación eléctrica, quería saber si puede hacerse, refiriéndome a que, no serán interferidos con ondas electromagnéticas , y me genere distorsión audible. Se que conlleva al riesgo de que se rompa el cable y se me ponga en corto con el de 220v. obviemos esa parte, no es la naturaleza de mi pregunta.

Por otro lado poseo como 50 metros de cable unifilar, los de teléfono (usa telefónica para hacer la conexión),
no da características técnicas, pero calculo que tiene algo de 1mm de diámetro por lo menos. ¿Me sirve?, o ¿es preferible multifilar? (refiriéndome a perdidas de frecuencias , etc...?


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 15, 2015)

snalgur dijo:


> Por otro lado poseo como 50 metros de cable unifilar, los de teléfono (usa telefónica para hacer la conexión),
> no da características técnicas, pero calculo que tiene algo de 1mm de diámetro por lo menos. ¿Me sirve?, o ¿es preferible multifilar? (refiriéndome a perdidas de frecuencias , etc...?



No creo que séan afectados por interferencia, ya que se supone están diseñados para eso, pero en cuanto al diámetro, los que tengo en el patio, *tienen 0,6mm de diámetro*, acabo de medirlos, y no creo que los que tu tienes, difieran mucho.

Ten en cuenta eso.


----------



## elgriego (Ago 15, 2015)

snalgur dijo:


> Tengo unas consultas para hacer respecto de los cables para conectar el parlante al amplificador.
> 
> Debido a la ubicación de los mismos quisiera pasar los cables por la instalación eléctrica, quería saber si puede hacerse, refiriéndome a que, no serán interferidos con ondas electromagnéticas , y me genere distorsión audible. Se que conlleva al riesgo de que se rompa el cable y se me ponga en corto con el de 220v. obviemos esa parte, no es la naturaleza de mi pregunta.
> 
> ...


 
Hola snalgur,No existe ningun problema para lo que queres hacer, salvo el tema de mezclar voltages altos con voltages bajos,si la aislacion galvanica es buena podes hacerlo perfectamente,con respecto a tu pregunta sobre si afectaria en algo la calidad del audio,la respuesta es no ,no lo afecta,podria presentarse ,quizas algun inconveniente ,si mandaras audio de muy baja señal a alta impedancia,pero una salida de parlante, es todo lo contrario.

Saludos.


----------



## snalgur (Ago 16, 2015)

elgriego dijo:


> *Hola snalgur,No existe ningun problema para lo que queres hacer, salvo el tema de mezclar voltages altos con voltages bajos,si la aislacion galvanica es buena podes hacerlo perfectamente,con respecto a tu pregunta sobre si afectaria en algo la calidad del audio,la respuesta es no ,no lo afecta,podria presentarse ,quizas algun inconveniente ,si mandaras audio de muy baja señal a alta impedancia,pero una salida de parlante, es todo lo contrario.*
> 
> *Saludos.*



No estoy familiarizado con el termino Aislación galvánica, busque en internet, ¿sería la aislación del cable?
Si es así, el cable es un bipolar / hilo unifilar recubierto de plástico, es de uso externo, lo dejaron los de telefónica cuando me instalaron el teléfono, son como 50 m, y con lo que esta el cable, me salto la duda si lo podría usar, me ahorraría unos buenos pesos, para usarlos en otra cosa.
Los parlantes son de 40 watts RMS aprox.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 16, 2015)

Y.... de poder se puede. El tema es que vas a tener que tomar varios pares y armar dos conjuntos de cablecitos en paralelo.... por que la seccion individual es muyyyy pequeña


----------



## yosimiro (Ago 16, 2015)

Lo que te podría generar un problema de espacio para pasarlos.
Por eso te había dicho que *tuvieras en cuenta la poca sección del cable(0,6mm).*

Y si, lo que *El Griego* te decía sobre galvánica, se refería a eso...
*La aislación,* en eso no tienes problemas.


----------



## snalgur (Ago 17, 2015)

p p p dijo:


> No creo que séan afectados por interferencia, ya que se supone están diseñados para eso, pero en cuanto al diámetro, los que tengo en el patio, *tienen 0,6mm de diámetro*, acabo de medirlos, y no creo que los que tu tienes, difieran mucho.
> 
> Ten en cuenta eso.


¿Qué diámetro me recomendarías?
¿Hay alguna tabla donde especifique diámetros, respecto de la potencia? Ya que el manual de mi amplificador no dice nada al respecto. Solo que no los cortocircuite.


----------



## victor6298 (Ago 17, 2015)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Y.... de poder se puede. El tema es que vas a tener que tomar varios pares y armar dos conjuntos de cablecitos en paralelo.... por que la seccion individual es muyyyy pequeña


la aislacion galvanica es muy muy baja tanto que el protocolo de instalaciones telefonica nos prohíbe terminantemente realizar las instalaciones de estos cables por ductos donde existan cables de alta tensión incluso si se trata de dos ductos diferentes en una misma tanquilla; (aquí en Venezuela) el motivo es porque cuando hay algún tiempo de lluvia con caracteristicas de tormenta eléctrica (quiero decir lluvia con rayos y truenos) literalmente se achicharran las centrales panasonics, modems y mejor no hablo de telefonos y faxes; incluso cuando explota al trafo de la red eléctrica producen picos de muy alta tensión que normalmente se descargan por la red telefonica y principalmente por  los cables TDI o CABLE GRIS instalados por o muy cerca de la red domestica,ahora si lo instalas en un ducto solo para ellos dale con cancha ,(muy de acuerdo con el doctor) le puedes meter muchos metros; y full bien yo te recomiendo un TDI de 4 pares (para estéreo)  calibre 0.4 o 0.5 y te puedes meter hasta 25 mts con 200w. y si consigues el ramal tipo f de cobre que viene con doble cubierta  dale  confiado que vas en avión;repito todo esto si haces la instalación solo por ductos diferentes a los de la red domestica.


nota: el ramal tipo F de cobre doble cubierta o doble chaqueta (como quiera  que lo llamen)lo usamos aquí para hacer los cables de las bujías de los autos, y mira que no vuelves a comprar cables nunca mas para las bujias


----------



## snalgur (Ago 17, 2015)

La verdad no poseo un ducto exclusivo para ellos, la idea, es pasarlo con los de la instalación eléctrica existente. Por eso consultaba.
Vivo en un edificio alto en el ultimo piso.
Por lo visto no voy a poder. 
Adjunto imágenes del cable. Como para ir cerrando el tema.


----------



## victor6298 (Ago 18, 2015)

snalgur dijo:


> La verdad no poseo un ducto exclusivo para ellos, la idea, es pasarlo con los de la instalación eléctrica existente. Por eso consultaba.
> Vivo en un edificio alto en el ultimo piso.
> Por lo visto no voy a poder.
> Adjunto imágenes del cable. Como para ir cerrando el tema.



no, no no, ni lo pienses ese es ramal tipo f  pero eso es alambre aleacion de hierro  y plomo eso no es cobre, si vives en un edificio y tienen servicio telefonico seguro que tienen una ducteria para telefonos  y por la misma via deben tener una de intercomunicadores, por cualquiera de las dos puedes ponerlo; si ese es el caso entonces compra cable TDI de 4 pares, (tambien se conoce como cable gris telefónico de 4 pares) o a la misma persona que le compraste ese dile que t consiga el ramal de cobre de doble cubierta;si estuvieras en vezla yo mismo soy.
Siempre veo en mi zona de trabajo, hay quienes cambian un ramal pero no desmantelan los viejos, yo siempre que los veo los mudo a casa


----------

